# Where to get bigger p-clips?



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I ordered the "huge" p-clips from Rivendell to provide some attachment points to my fork for a front rack. It's a steel fork, not carbon, so it's not really oversized. Regardless, the p-clips are too small to make the circumference.

Where can I find larger clips? Is this something you can find at a normal hardware store? Searches for "p clamp" and "p clip" turn up nada at Lowes and Home Depot (about all there is around here). Is there another term for them?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Plumbing department at any hardware store.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSX3AI/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000CIJZ1U&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0A2ZH5BZPND784MTEXRP


These look nice too. And much less expensive.
http://www.drillspot.com/products/542547/approved_vendor_2utf9_cushioned_clamp
Drillspot is located in Boulder, CO. (I always check such things)


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Electrical supply store, sometimes used as conduit clips, although they're probably more likely to be metal with a rubber pad vs. plastic.

Or, check the LBS, to see if they have a pile of takeoff reflectors and the associated brackets. Maybe leftovers from fender, computer or rack mounting.

Plum


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0216765&ucst=t


----------



## nativeson (Jul 12, 2006)

*old man mountain...*

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=O&Category_Code=MH


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

Just bought some at Lowe's. They were in the fasteners aisle, in a drawer marked "rubber clamps". Sizes up to 1" (2.54cm).


----------

